# Discontinue Cruze after 2015



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Doubt it. The Cruze has been a HUGE hit/seller for Chevrolet.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The current Cruze is GM's number one seller. Why would they drop it. Now what GM is planning on doing is a major refresh and putting the Cruze on a new platform that is apparently taking longer than anticipated to develop.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

^Theoretically, to pass the new NHTSA crash test with flying colors, while also putting it back at the top of the MPG race. 

The spy photos show it looking a bit Sonic-like, but with the new pedestrian and crash test safety standards, the "beltline" of all car hoods is beginning to look the same, and Chevy is spreading their giant bow-tie and gaping, split grill across many new models.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Logic would be to keep it but then again Impala/Caprice disappeared from American market for quite some time. Ford ditched the Taurus then started renaming the 500 and Freestyle at the last minute.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Logic would be to keep it but then again Impala/Caprice disappeared from American market for quite some time. Ford ditched the Taurus then started renaming the 500 and Freestyle at the last minute.


We'll just say both companies lost their way for a while. Nothing was worthy of the nameplates.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

No. This is not true at all. In fact GM has already announced a new body style for 2016 models.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> We'll just say both companies lost their way for a while. Nothing was worthy of the nameplates.


Like many of these: Junkyard Find: Where Tired Tauruses Go To Die | The Truth About Cars



tracepk said:


> No. This is not true at all. In fact GM has already announced a new body style for 2016 models.


And there are spy shots out there of the D2SC...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Like many of these: Junkyard Find: Where Tired Tauruses Go To Die | The Truth About Cars


I may have been the only person in the world that liked the bug-eyed Taurus SE (with the 200 hp motor though).


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> I may have been the only person in the world that liked the bug-eyed Taurus SE (with the 200 hp motor though).


No, there's a few like you:

Lil Bitty 1996 Taurus Models! Painted Actual Ford Colors! - Taurus Car Club of America : Ford Taurus Forum

But it isn't that bad in normal colors. Put it in the lavender, Iris Frost (one of our old Explorers had that, ugh), or the periwinkle blue, yuck.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Just a name, could have called it a Corvair, Cavalier, Cobalt, Cruze, or whatever, just a compact car.

So why don't they just call it Compact?

I still like, Super Special Deluxe because if you are driving the Special Deluxe, and I the Super Special Deluxe, can say I have a better car than you. 

Actually the same exact car, except my cup holders have a chrome ring on them and yours don't. LOL.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

It sounds like someone has mistakenly confused the fact that the 2016 Cruze will no longer be using the 'current' Delta-2 subframe chassis (and switching to a 'new' D2XX chassis) for being discontinued.

These LEFTLANE pictures (see article) show the 2016 Cruze exists and will have a new, more Opel-like, interior: 2016 Chevrolet Cruze interior exposed in latest spy shots


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

So much for me having a 2023 Cruze as I fat fingered in another post. It honestly makes no sense to me for them to discontinue the line. Unless they want to promote the Sonic and maybe put the Sonic on steroids to make it a little bigger? Guess remains to be seen in 2015.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Patman said:


> So much for me having a 2023 Cruze as I fat fingered in another post. It honestly makes no sense to me for them to discontinue the line. Unless they want to promote the Sonic and maybe put the Sonic on steroids to make it a little bigger? Guess remains to be seen in 2015.


The way America is I wouldn't put it past them making the sonic bigger. My Legacy is the same size as the Cruze. Look how huge the mini is getting. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cruze 4321 (Oct 8, 2013)

GM will probably keep this very quite. They don't want sales to fall off. I think I'll get rid of mine before 2015, resale after that will be bad for the car, and all the recalls will scare people off. I will not be buying a Sonic!


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

cruze 4321 said:


> has anyone read or heard of the cruze production being cancelled after the 2015 run? The rumor is they are expanding the sonic badge.


i hope not!!!! Hahaha


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

cruze 4321 said:


> GM will probably keep this very quite. They don't want sales to fall off. I think I'll get rid of mine before 2015, resale after that will be bad for the car, and all the recalls will scare people off. I will not be buying a Sonic!


Then the Cruze will be considered a classic and in twenty years or so, worth a small fortune. Sure can't buy a nice 57 Chevy brand new anymore for 2,500 bucks, that is what they sold for.


----------



## SCruze (Oct 20, 2013)

The current generation cruze looks handsome in front, but the spy cruze looks soo sonicky which won't look good on cruze. Cruze should definately loosen some weight, which will increase MPG & Acceleration.

But the interior looks good for the cruze.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Did Microsoft have anything to do with calling the radio "MyLink"? If Apple was involved, would be called "ILink" or maybe, "ipopped". 

Ha, what's in a name? If crap was called by any other, would still smell just as bad?

Worked with marketing for many years, sit around and try to dream up names. One of these guys was thinking about a cruise, so came up with cruise as a name for a car. But whenever I type in Cruze in a document, spell checker comes up with, don't you mean Cruise? Can only guess this marketing guy didn't know how to spell Cruise. So this is why we have Cruze.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think GM built their own system, but Ford's entertainment system is a Microsoft Automotive product.

As for the name Cruze there are a couple of reasons. First, it wasn't a common word in any language so it could be trademarked. Second, "Cruze" is pronounced almost the same in all modern languages, regardless of culture. It uses the western alphabet and there is no ambiguity in the pronunciation as there would be with "cruise". "S" isn't always optionally pronounced as a "z". What I can't figure out is what marketing genius decided that a car named Cruze shouldn't have a cruise control (LS).


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> What I can't figure out is what marketing genius decided that a car named Cruze shouldn't have a cruise control (LS).


Maybe they used a Focus group to decide and since the Focus SE doesn't have CC, then the LS didn't need it either. :wink:

But then, if that were true, we'd likely have a hatchback Cruze also, but we see where marketing logic has taken things.


----------



## wiscoPat (Oct 4, 2014)

NickD said:


> Then the Cruze will be considered a classic and in twenty years or so, worth a small fortune. Sure can't buy a nice 57 Chevy brand new anymore for 2,500 bucks, that is what they sold for.


Word. I thought the same when I viewed a Youtube video depicting the 2015 model. Weird my 2012 could become a classic!?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

wiscoPat said:


> Weird my 2012 could become a classic!?


Possiblly, but you'd better park it in a barn now. Also, I don't think they built over 200,000 '57s and that body was only built for one year. That makes a '57 Chevy a lot rarer than a first generation Cruze with its 5 year production run.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> No, there's a few like you:
> 
> Lil Bitty 1996 Taurus Models! Painted Actual Ford Colors! - Taurus Car Club of America : Ford Taurus Forum
> 
> But it isn't that bad in normal colors. Put it in the lavender, Iris Frost (one of our old Explorers had that, ugh), or the periwinkle blue, yuck.



We really need to change yer TiTle Dawg ! How about Epic Periwinkle Blue Yuck........


PS , help Mick with the new COTM/MOTM .


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

cruze 4321 said:


> GM will probably keep this very quite. They don't want sales to fall off. I think I'll get rid of mine before 2015, resale after that will be bad for the car, and all the recalls will scare people off. I will not be buying a Sonic!


Oh boy. What's your source of this nonsense? Let me get this straight, GM will keep the death of their #1 selling car a secret so sales don't fall off. Golly, you'd better get rid of your Cruze RIGHT away, the announcement could come in months, _days_, _*TOMORROW*_!! :uhh:

Or not.


----------



## wiscoPat (Oct 4, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> Possiblly, but you'd better park it in a barn now. Also, I don't think they built over 200,000 '57s and that body was only built for one year. That makes a '57 Chevy a lot rarer than a first generation Cruze with its 5 year production run.


Sucks you can't express sarcasm with typed words..


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

wiscoPat said:


> Sucks you can't express sarcasm with typed words..


It's all good. With the low post count, we can't fully grab a character or set pattern of posts by you yet.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Read the topic title and thought GM was discontinuing that ugly 2015 cruze.... Maybe we will get lucky and sales will be so poor on the 2015 they will release the all new 2016 early.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Read the topic title and thought GM was discontinuing that ugly 2015 cruze.... Maybe we will get lucky and sales will be so poor on the 2015 they will release the all new 2016 early.


 Not sure I want to see a 1st year production released early. That would fail harder that life could allow.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Not sure I want to see a 1st year production released early. That would fail harder that life could allow.


Especially since it's already been delayed a year for release anyway.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Read the topic title and thought GM was discontinuing that ugly 2015 cruze.... Maybe we will get lucky and sales will be so poor on the 2015 they will release the all new 2016 early.


The 2015 body style is generation 1.5 of the Cruze. I don't think GM could figure out how to revamp the line at Lordstown to change both the body and guts of the car in a single model year without shutting down the production line. Thus the two year roll out of the 2nd generation Cruze.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

The Avalanche was a huge hit for Chevy but they cancelled that one, could be a possibility for the cruze. I also heard they cancelled the Avy's becuase they really wanted to re-amp them up with better looks for 2018 I hear from a avalanche forum. They might cancel the cruse the give it a new complete make over?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> The Avalanche was a huge hit for Chevy but they cancelled that one, could be a possibility for the cruze. I also heard they cancelled the Avy's becuase they really wanted to re-amp them up with better looks for 2018 I hear from a avalanche forum. They might cancel the cruse the give it a new complete make over?


As in a 2016 from the ground up new car?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Ger8mm said:


> The Avalanche was a huge hit for Chevy but they cancelled that one, could be a possibility for the cruze. I also heard they cancelled the Avy's becuase they really wanted to re-amp them up with better looks for 2018 I hear from a avalanche forum. They might cancel the cruse the give it a new complete make over?


I highly doubt Chevy will cancel their top seller even for a year. The Lordstown plant has sufficient spare floor space to revamp the exterior or the drive train without shutting down the line. There isn't sufficient floor space to do both at the same time however.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> As in a 2016 from the ground up new car?


Which is called "Cruze"! Doesn't sound like cancellation to me.


----------

